# console wiring harness



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

My 67 GTO had no console wiring harness when I purchased the car. I recently purchased the console (automatic with dual gate) wiring harness it has the purple wires for the neutral safety switch and the green wires for the backup lights it also has two wired lamp sockets for the shifter and the rear console lamps. Can any tell me what the orange wired with the copper hook on the end is for?
Thanks
Vince


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, maybe. If it's like the console harness for the '65, it connects to the courtesy light in the console box that is switched on when you open the console door. I believe if I remember correctly, that switch/light/cable assembly was the same as the glove compartment and is purchased separately.


----------



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bill's Goat I looked on PY and they have this cable/lamp assm so I will order it and give it try.
Vince


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Console compartment lamp feed....:agree


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

broadway880 said:


> My 67 GTO had no console wiring harness when I purchased the car. I recently purchased the console (automatic with dual gate) wiring harness it has the purple wires for the neutral safety switch and the green wires for the backup lights it also has two wired lamp sockets for the shifter and the rear console lamps. Can any tell me what the orange wired with the copper hook on the end is for?
> Thanks
> Vince


That hook is probably the ground connection for the lights. That console frame is mostly plastic and likely doesn't ground very well (or at all) through the mounting screws. Clip that 'hook' around something that makes a good ground --- like on the shifter mount bracket that bolts to the floor pan. My 69 has such an arrangement as well.

Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

orange hook goes to console switch lamp does not go to any good ground. has a specific purpose.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, perhaps 67's were different but it's a dead-nuts FACT that on my 69 that clip was a ground wire to complete the light circuit. The only light on my console is the one that illuminates the gear indicator by the shifter. There's no internal light for the console compartment nor switch to activate same.

Bear


----------

